# Louise has another medical problem



## Russell Williams (Jul 21, 2013)

Louise has another medical problem.

Last night Louise came to bed late and told me that she had discovered a hole in her belly. I told her I would look at it in the morning.

In the morning I looked at the hole in her belly, there actually was a hole, and started laughing.

Indignantly, Louise asked why I was laughing.

I told her that in the past we've discovered many very worrisome medical problems in and on her body however this time the hole that she had discovered and was worried about was her belly button and that compared to some of the other things we had discovered the rediscovery of her belly button was funny


----------



## moore2me (Jul 21, 2013)

Russell,


I am so glad to hear that this anomaly is actually part of a normal body. I was starting to worry about the same thing. Tell me tho, how about the two holes on the sides of my head and the three in the middle of my face? Do you think I am normal too, a freak of nature, of have some flesh eating bacteria?


----------

